# Sperma Power 1X



## Akrueger100 (9 Okt. 2014)

Wahrscheinlich auf 1 Liter umgerechnet


----------



## UTux (9 Okt. 2014)

Spuren von Gold?! Au Backe wenn meine das mitkriegt, bin ich arm dran.


----------



## Baloo123 (9 Okt. 2014)

Na ja ... sooooo genau wollte ich es nicht wissen, aber was ist mit Medikamenten? ... z.B. wenn jemand ein Abführmittel genommen hat? Wird das auch "vererbt"


----------

